# proteccion contra cortos fuente variable



## Marcos cba (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola que tal? estaba armando una fuente variable de 1.2 a 30V con un lm317(la fuente q subio li-ion en este foro)y  buscando en internet consegui una forma de protegerlo contra cortocircuitos. Ahi subi los dos circuitos el original sin la proteccion y el otro con la proteccion. Mi pregunta era si alguien sabe como funciona esa proteccion y de que manera lo protege en caso de corto... si es pq en caso de corto se activa el transistor o algo por el estilo.... Igualmente lei en este foro q no era necesario protegerlo pq el lm317 se aguntaba los cortos, pero me intereso el hecho q tenga un zumbador y led q te avise en caso de cortos. Otra duda de este circuito es q el dido colocado en el circuito de proteccion es un diodo de "conmutacion" y mi duda es si este tiene alguna diferencia con los diodos comunes a parte de q actuan mas rapidamente. 
Pd:la r de 1 ohm es de 5KW

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 16, 2008)

Tal como esta dibujado se interpreta que la masa de salida es la misma que la de entrada, y nones. 

Ahi agregue el punto donde se toma la masa de salida. 

Cuando la tension en la R4 es suficiente para que conduzca el transistor Q1 (a ojo debe andar por 1V) se activa el led y el buzzer.
La limitacion de corriente la sigue haciendo el LM317, no es en si una proteccion sino una alarma de sobrecarga.

Respecto al diodo, habria que mirarlo mas detenidamente,  pero no le encuentro funcion.

PD. Si R4 fuera de 5kW no te entraria en el gabinete     En todo caso de 5W.


----------



## Marcos cba (Feb 17, 2008)

Hola eduardo. gracias por la respuesta!, me acabo de fijar en el circuito, y si a la masa se toma de donde vos decis lo habia dibujado mal, y la r es de 5W eso fue de bobo nomas!
Entonces en definitiba ese circuito sirve como alarma no proporciona en si ninguna proteccion contra cortos derivando la corriente por otro lado ni nada por el estilo?
Y segun lo q entendi por tu respuesta no siempre se va a ctivar la alarma si no solo cuando se supere la tension base-emisor dl transistor de 0,7V... mi duda es si en caso de corto siempre se alcanza esa tension e la r  para activar el transistor.

Mucha gracias!

Pd: ahi subi el circuito como era!al diodo de conmutacion  tambien lo habia ubicado mal... ahi le encontras alguna función o sigue siendo lo mismo?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 17, 2008)

Con el diodo ahi si tiene sentido y funciona como limitacion de corriente.

Cuando el transistor conduce, via el diodo tira abajo el voltaje del nodo 7 haciendo que el LM317 baje la tension de salida.

En caso de un cortocircuito directo, el LM317 limita la corriente a 1.5A (si se mantiene y se recalienta se apaga.  Ese valor (1.5V sobre R4) es mas que suficiente para que sature el transistor.

En caso de una carga comun que necesitara mas corriente que la permitida, va a conducir el transistor y hacer bajar la tension de salida lo suficiente para que se equilibre.  El led y el buzzer se activan cuando ya esta bien entrada la caida de tension.

A mi gusto personal, le pondria un preset en paralelo con R4 para ajustar el umbral de corriente en forma precisa donde se me cante.
La resistencia de 68 es un "por las dudas" se nos cague el preset o haga mal contacto el cursor.


----------



## Marcos cba (Feb 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias de nuevo! empiezo a armarlo nomas, nos vemos gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## mcrven (Feb 17, 2008)

Hasta el presente, no he podido diseñar una protección mejor y más confiable que la que les muestro en el siguiente circuito:

Suerte: mcrven


----------



## dagolop (Nov 25, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Hasta el presente, no he podido diseñar una protección mejor y más confiable que la que les muestro en el siguiente circuito:
> 
> Suerte: mcrven



y cómo es que funciona?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2008)

Hola dagolop,
En el diagrama puedes identificar una barra ancha de color verde. Esa barra lleva el nombre de SHUNT y eso es, un Shunt amperimétrico. Arriba de la misma barra te indica cómo está constituido.
Es un cable cuya resistencia mide 0,08 ohms, cuando una corriente lo recorre, se produce una diferencia de potencial sobre él.
Las dos secciones del IC miden esa tensión y la utilizan para dos propósitos d¡stintos. IC1D sólo amplifica esa tensión para que sea mostrada por el galvanómetro con escala de amperios. "La tensión sobre el shunt es proporcional a la corriente que lo recorre".

El IC1A se encarga de limitar la corriente máxima requerida comparando la tensión del shunt con la tensión fijada por el potenciómetro R8. IC1A está en configuración de comparador. Mientras la tensión en la entrada invertida del IC sea alta, con respecto a la de la entrada no-invertida, la salida será forzada a "I", en este caso unos 22V. Cuando, la corriente que recorre el shunt genere una tensión igual a la de la entrada invertida, la salida del IC comparador se torna "0", cero de verdad. Esto polariza la base del Transistor Q1 a saturación, lo cual llevará a masa el teminal ADJ del LM317 - en este caso - lo cual suprime la salida del mismo.

Saludos:


----------



## daniel1985 (Dic 9, 2008)

Saludos, 

Observe el circuito y tengo una pregunta, yo tengo una fuente que a la entrada del lm317 tiene 28 VDC, y el regulador ajusta entre 2 a 20VDC, 

1. mi pregunta es consegui un buzzer de 24VDC, le puedo conectar?, se puede dañar......
2. con el buzzer no va una resistencia en paralelo?


----------



## gonpa (Mar 27, 2011)

Podrias subir el esquema en una mejor calidad es que no se puede leer muy bien las notas, y tengo una pregunta las tipicas protecciones con transistores de potencia andan bien? yo quiero hacer algunas por que estoy diseñando una fuente de laboratorio controlada con un micro que se pueda setear valores y etc, por lo que tiene que ser super segura en cuanto a cortos circuitos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2011)

gonpa dijo:


> Podrias subir el esquema en una mejor calidad es que no se puede leer muy bien las notas


 

La imagen está perfecta , hacele botón derecho , abrir en una nueva ventana-pestaña y de ahí copiala en tus documentos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 4, 2011)

Hola.

Buena respuesta, pero un poquito desfasada.

Saludos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2011)

Jajaja ¡ Tenés razón !

Estaba viendo éste mensaje:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-discreta-completa-62527/

ahí hace referencia a otro link y fuí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/fuente-regulada-discreta-completa-62115/

ahí Electronec le recomienda :

proteccion contra cortos fuente variable

y distraido contesté ese último 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## mzkarma (Oct 23, 2011)

lo que pasa es que monto esta fuente con anticorto y cuando conecto el transformador no para de pitar el buzzer como si estuviera en corto no se cual es el problema 

mira esta es la fuente


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 23, 2011)

Hola.

Me parece que haz conectado mal el transformador al rectificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mzkarma (Oct 24, 2011)

conectando el transformador al rectificador sin el tac central me sigue pitando como loco que sera?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola.

Sí puedes usa otro simulador. Y mira que sucede.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

Sacá el Q1 a ver que pasa . . . 

El transformador está mal dibujado o conectado.

Debería ser de alguna de estas dos formas , aunque eso no tiene nada que ver con el pitido :


----------



## mzkarma (Oct 24, 2011)

no el problema no es en el simulador es cuando la monto es cuando pita sin parar, el transformador depronto hay lo coloque mal pero yo lo conecto bien porque en si la fuente regula pero no funciona es la parte del buzzer y el led


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola.

Sube el archivo del simulador del circuito ( empácalo en Winzip o Winrar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

